# James 2:1-9



## The Calvinist Cop (May 11, 2013)

Can I get your insight on the sin of favoritism? I understand the corporate aspect within our church, but does this also apply to parent/child relationships? grandparent/grandchild? aunt/uncles to niece/nephews? 

In addition, how would one deal with such situation within the family?

Thanks


----------



## A5pointer (May 12, 2013)

The Calvinist Cop said:


> Can I get your insight on the sin of favoritism? I understand the corporate aspect within our church, but does this also apply to parent/child relationships? grandparent/grandchild? aunt/uncles to niece/nephews?
> 
> In addition, how would one deal with such situation within the family?
> 
> Thanks



I think James point is that Christ levels the playing field, here specifically socially and economically for those found in him. Normally expected social partiality had no place in the church body. James interestingly seems to indict the rich for ill gotten gain while elevating the poor as being made rich in Christ. Your other concerns about favoritism seem valid but I would not be quick to apply this text.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 12, 2013)

> Rom_12:10 Be kindly affectioned one to another with brotherly love; in honour preferring one another;



We are to prefer the body of Christ first. 


> 1Ti_5:21 I charge thee before God, and the Lord Jesus Christ, and the elect angels, that thou observe these things without preferring one before another, doing nothing by partiality.



As Shepherds their should be no partiality when looking at the flock based upon favoritism. 

As a side note I am responsible for my family and I prefer to do for them first though as I see it to be my responsibility. Others can give there estimations and wisdom probably better than I can.

I would also add that circumstances and qualifications are to be set in place over such things also.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 13, 2013)

David,

The text in James' Epistle applies to the church. However, it would of course be unwise for a parent or grandparent to show favoritism within a family lest they provoke one or more children to wrath. Now, undoubtedly in every family, children or family members will feel as though they are being left out while another is being favored when in truth, nothing of the sort is taking place. As a father of five, I have witnessed this myself. So wisdom and care must be exercised when charges of favoritism are levied at one or more members of the family.


----------



## irresistible_grace (May 13, 2013)

The Calvinist Cop said:


> Can I get your insight on the sin of favoritism? I understand the corporate aspect within our church, but does this also apply to parent/child relationships? grandparent/grandchild? aunt/uncles to niece/nephews?
> 
> In addition, how would one deal with such situation within the family?
> 
> Thanks



Arie van Eyk preach an amazing sermon that addressed the sin of "parental" favoritism but not from the text you have sited as the title of your thread. He was preaching through Genesis and it was dealing with Isaac and his wife playing favorites. I cannot remember which sermon it was but here is where you will find it... 
Sermons


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (May 13, 2013)

Thank you all


----------

